# Wingfoot Tourney



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The IFO Panfish Tourney will be held Sunday the 24th. Check in will start at 6:30am (at the pavilion) and fishing will start at 8:00am. Two man teams ($30) plus there will be a big Gill pot and a big Crappie pot. Weigh in will start at 2:45pm and you must be there by 3pm. Weigh in will consist of 10 fish of which only 5 can be Crappie. If you need a partner for this event post it here.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Tom Nixmkt would a be good partner!!! He fishes there a lot in winter and is a great fisherman and guy!! Pm him


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Sean.  But we both know who is most likely to win it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All I'm gunna say is Sean's left shoulders gunna be sore from carrying mark


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Yea we already know the winners, maybe.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> The IFO Panfish Tourney will be held Sunday the 24th. Check in will start at 6:00am (at the pavilion) and fishing will start at 8:00am. Two man teams ($30) plus there will be a big Gill pot and a big Crappie pot. Weigh in will start at 2:45pm and you must be there by 3pm. Weigh in will consist of 10 fish of which only 5 can be Crappie. If you need a partner for this event post it here.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fellow ice fisherman, I would like to formally invite all who are interested to join in some fun and friendly competition at this weekends NE OHIO PAN FISH SERIES. Check in will be @ 630 am at the lake front pavillion. Join the fun and help us knock mark & Sean down a couple pegs,their heads are getting so big they barely fit in doors.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Getting so big??? Shoot they won't let those 2 in the blimp hanger for fear of it collapsing from heads caving in walls


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

fish2win is beatable...trust me


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

mrfreeze said:


> fish2win is beatable...trust me


Hahahaha love it!!! Mr freeze I like your style!! I got lucky and stumble on some fish and now everyone's beating me up!! Why no love on Ogf!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Do they fit in your magnum bucket


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Do they fit in your magnum bucket


I'm following mr freeze on tourney day!!! I know he's on fish now!! I'm bringing nitro green crawlers and it's game on.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Those Nitro crawlers are dynamite for winter crappie all I ever use anymore


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

mrfreeze said:


> fish2win is beatable...trust me



Best chance was the day he flung his transducer across the ice but he learned not to do that anymore.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Will there be any leeches for sale on tourney morning???


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Will there be any leeches for sale on tourney morning???


Maybe?? but they just ball up on the hook kinda like my partner!!! Lovin gets so nervous he can't put his magnum night crawler on the hook!! He just hides in his shanty till weigh ins


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Cuz the leech bite on the Foot can be HOT!!!!!!but Lovin is an ice fishin machine. He's known to turn a perfectly good lake into Swiss cheese on game day...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Cuz the leech bite on the Foot can be HOT!!!!!!but Lovin is an ice fishin machine. He's known to turn a perfectly good lake into Swiss cheese on game day...


Still waiting to see this you speak of


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

First off, I just got shoulder surgery so give me a break. Its hard to drill ice w one arm. F2W will have to do all the grunt work for the next few tournaments. But I'm fishing next to Mr. Freeze anyhow. He will come out on top I predict. We were lucky to find a school of hungry fish last year. Remember, big fish, big bait !


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

lovin life said:


> First off, I just got shoulder surgery so give me a break. Its hard to drill ice w one arm. F2W will have to do all the grunt work for the next few tournaments. But I'm fishing next to Mr. Freeze anyhow. He will come out on top I predict. We were lucky to find a school of hungry fish last year. Remember, big fish, big bait !


Magnum sized nitro crawler on a #1 circle hook!!! Winning combo every time!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That sounds like a Tennessee bluegill hook


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can u return the magnums if they're too small??


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

fish2win might as well fish alone


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Can u return the magnums if they're too small??


Only if they don't fit right!! I've noticed on my marcum flasher if the bluegill turn there nose up at a nitro crawler they have latex allergy for sure. Then I switch to straight meat ( maggots and waxies)


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ha ha you guys aren't right


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

mrfreeze said:


> fish2win might as well fish alone


I feel like I do sometimes!! Maybe he'll show up on game day finally!!
Who you fishing the tourney with freeze?? I know this girl Caitlyn who needs a partner for the tourney maybe you can pm her??? She can fish!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> I feel like I do sometimes!! Maybe he'll show up on game day finally!!
> Who you fishing the tourney with freeze?? I know this girl Caitlyn who needs a partner for the tourney maybe you can pm her??? She can fish!!


She may need a ride. She isn't a very good driver and bait will be cheap because she no longer likes to fish with meat.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 200771


lol I can't stop laughing!!!!!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> She may need a ride. She isn't a very good driver and bait will be cheap because she no longer likes to fish with meat.


Ya she's crashed a few but a hell of a fisherman. I think she's still fishing with a Russian palm rod!
but handlining fish in can be tough with high winds on wingfoot


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

What will the prizes be for this tournament.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Who's this person that needs a partner lol?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish2Win needs a partner. Send him a private message...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bow fisher said:


> Who's this person that needs a partner lol?


I think it was wis2ohio


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Fish2Win needs a partner. Send him a private message...


I'm fishing with your wife ray


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lmao! Ex wife Sean. Here's a picture of her so you'll know what she looks like at the ramp...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bow fisher said:


> Who's this person that needs a partner lol?


Kam it's wis2ohio, talk to him, I saw a post of his on ice fish Ohio saying he's a college kid like us, so idk how old he actually is, but he would prob be good to hook up with


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> Lmao! Ex wife Sean. Here's a picture of her so you'll know what she looks like at the ramp...
> View attachment 200942


She's spitting nitro green crawlers out!!! Nooooooo that's my best bait


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

So that's how the crawlers get that nitro color.


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

So what will the prizes be for this touney?


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

bow fisher said:


> So what will the prizes be for this touney?


There will be cash payouts to the top 3 winners,sponsors have donated tackle,rod/reel combos gift certificates etc.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I hope they aren't the night crawlers she's spitting out.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

I hear Brad Crappie is looking for a fishing partner


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright thank you for the info.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Kam it's wis2ohio, talk to him, I saw a post of his on ice fish Ohio saying he's a college kid like us, so idk how old he actually is, but he would prob be good to hook up with



I was looking for a partner but one of my boys decided he would get up early and fish the event with me. Thanks for trying to get me a partner


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

bow fisher said:


> So what will the prizes be for this touney?


First prize is. ... you get to give Caitlin a ride back to nimi,


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm lost who is caitlyn


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bow fisher said:


> I'm lost who is caitlyn


Kam come on now


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Kam come on now


Lolololol haha Jenner


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fish2Win said:


> Lolololol haha Jenner


That means first place is a must!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I don't want to win now, that would be like getting kicked in the giblets.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How's she lookin today boys? I know people have to be out!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone know what time they are going to stop registration?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

bow fisher said:


> I'm lost who is caitlyn


Look at post #28,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

ntoiceman36 said:


> There will be cash payouts to the top 3 winners,sponsors have donated tackle,rod/reel combos gift certificates etc.


Any Ranger boats?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully we will have a good turn out tomorrow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of people participating


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Anybody got a list of the rules or when weigh in will be ?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> Anybody got a list of the rules or when weigh in will be ?


Look at 1st post of this thread, should answer most of your questions, or look on Ice fish Ohio .com there might be more details on the tourny,


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Check in 6 or 630? Seen different things


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

6:30


----------



## ruger lover (Sep 19, 2010)

What's all the rules and prizes


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark are you telling me any secrets? Lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My son, Dave Stone, will be there for registration and is looking for a partner. He's driving the biggest, tallest White Chevy HD in the lot and wearing a red Artic Armor suit so if you need a partner, look him up. He fishes a black single clam. I'm tied up Sunday or I'd be fishing. If you want, PM me with some way to identify you and I'll pass it along. Or just look him up in the morning. He's an above average icer, has a few hot spots to try, and will hold his own in the tourney!


----------



## bow fisher (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone catching any. Glad I didn't enter the tournament I'm not catching crap.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Waiting for the results, who gets to give Caitlin a ride back to nimi, ??? LOL


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Justin does...


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Is there any were to look up the results on this ? thanks in advance .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be on icefishohio.Com. under the panfish series tourniment fourm. Don't know the guys that got first I think they had 3.6. Fish2 win and loving life took second with 3.3 and the big crappie and big gill. Myself and Steelhead1 took 3rd with 3.14.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats fishingful...


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you and congrats


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. We knew we had a few crappie and gills that needed upgraded. Just couldn't find them. I have no idea how many fish we handled. Was trying to get as many fish on the ice as fast as we could. I am guessing around 100. We brought 40 or so home.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Bunch of gills in there.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Bunch of gills in there.
> 
> View attachment 201198
> View attachment 201200


Nice meeting you again fishingul!!! And great job today!!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had a great time with all of you today. Maybe someday I will figure those places out. For me it's not about the catch but the great time we have. Congrats to the winners


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

quackpot said:


> I had a great time with all of you today. Maybe someday I will figure those places out. For me it's not about the catch but the great time we have. Congrats to the winners


Results are posted on icefishohio.com! Thanks to everyone who entered and for all those who didn't you missed a good time with nice prizes,oh well on to the next one,see you there!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks. Congratulations to you too. You guys had a pile of fish and money too. Lol

Working on fishing next weekend.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Any "keeper" perch caught or seen?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I think a couple were weighed. We got 1 "iffy" one. Prety sure one spot we were in there were alot of perch. That is where we got 1. They would come in and look then go away.


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

Congrats on 2nd "Sean Solo"


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I had a great time at the tournament even tho I got the total beat down at the foot hopefully I'll have something more respectable to weigh in next week...Congratulations to the winners look forward to seeing you guys at portage next week!


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

mrfreeze said:


> Congrats on 2nd "Sean Solo"



Doesn't really count that much. The way it is set up $320 vs. $180 and 25 vs. 21 points is not “2nd”. 



.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Team F2W/Lovin Life are the points leaders again. Way to step it up guys. Right back where you left of last season!


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats to F2W/Lovin Life on their win yesterday at Wingfoot! Nice job guys.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Minnowhead said:


> Team F2W/Lovin Life are the points leaders again. Way to step it up guys. Right back where you left of last season!


All good things must come to an end, and the end is near! Starting Friday I clean the dust off the rods and a new giant will rise above the crowd...iceman cometh,beware! Fear the freeze.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Billfish said:


> Congrats to F2W/Lovin Life on their win yesterday at Wingfoot! Nice job guys.


That's Gordie!! You'll have come out to long/north and fool around with us scrubs


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

bobberbucket said:


> I had a great time at the tournament even tho I got the total beat down at the foot hopefully I'll have something more respectable to weigh in next week...Congratulations to the winners look forward to seeing you guys at portage next week!


It was nice meeting you Dave see you on north


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Nice meeting a bunch of you!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

PICS of fish, teams & the gang????


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think anyone took any. Too much bs'ing going on.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

fishingful said:


> I don't think anyone took any. Too much bs'ing going on.


Yea no pics, as soon as the drawing was over the crowd QUICKLY dispersed. Emphasis on quickly,never even had a chance.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

My beer light came on LOL!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

No one congratulating me on a 5th place finish? Lol jk


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> No one congratulating me on a 5th place finish? Lol jk


Great job! See ya next week


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

yep, im the youngest guy out of all of you, fixin to win this lol. like that will ever happen


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

anybody fish the night crappie bite after the tournament was over? any luck? My brother and i were contemplating but didn't do it. I'm sure it turned on like usual as soon as it got dark. I know the couple of guys in the big blue shanty were staying out, not sure how they did last night though.


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> anybody fish the night crappie bite after the tournament was over? any luck? My brother and i were contemplating but didn't do it. I'm sure it turned on like usual as soon as it got dark. I know the couple of guys in the big blue shanty were staying out, not sure how they did last night though.


----------



## buzzbaitz (Jan 19, 2006)

ended up leaving before the bite started. wife had other plans still a good time was had fish on


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Think we should change some of these events to mid afternoon like 12-7 or something like that just to make it fun and change things up some plus it will give those of us who work nights to grab a nap and also fish


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That would kick me out, to long of a ride home. It would really make it though getting up for work the next day. Sunday's was 2 hours and 20 minute ride home.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I had hr n 25 min drive so I feel your pain. Maybe switch days from Sunday's to Saturday then make it in the evening?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Woe QP, where's home for you?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I live in Marysville,just northwest of Columbus. Known for Honda plant, Scott's grass seed, and women's prison.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe this weekend i will try to spud some holes in the womens prison


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Getting in used to be easy. We worked on a couple of people's vehicles years back and they would be setting only a few yards away. They gave catcalls to us, some guys couldn't handle that.


----------

